# Gentoo lento

## akiross

Ciao

tempo fa avevo letto che non e' bene compilare gentoo con un'ottimizzazione O3, perche' causa instabilita'.

Io pero' l'avevo usata senza problemi.

Adesso che ho reinstallato gentoo, ho usato una O2, ma noto che il sistema va piu' lento quando si trova caricato... ad esempio con l'O3 riuscivo ad aprire le MITICHE 89 finestre di konqueror senza subire rallentamenti eccessivi, adesso con 4 finestre, Licq aperto, Una console e XMMS, ho rallentamenti, (es, sento che la canzone va a scatti per 1-2 sec)

e' colpa dell'ottimizzazione o e' probabile che ci sia qualcosa sotto?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

no no...

la cosa mi preoccupa troppo. Vedo troppi rallentamenti, che prima non vedevo.

Cose che vedevo solo sotto windows... (tipo finestre che venivano ripetute 100 volte sullo schermo mentre le sposti, perche' il refresh non avviene)

inoltre mi si impiantano troppo spesso le finestre di konqueror...

mai viste cose cosi' quando avevo l'O3.

Che faccio?

smantello tutto e riemergo con O3?

mi spiace anche perche' ero partito dallo stage 1 ma gia con l'O2... che noia

ciauz

----------

## almafer

ciao akiross,ho notato anche io cose del tipo le finestre ripetute eccetera,ma ho letto che -03 è buona come ottimizzazione,ho letto per athlon xp il seguente uso su 

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

quello che vorrei chiedere io è,io ho settato cosi

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

mentre sul sito ho letto questo

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

ma non ho idea della differenza,posso tenere cosi o mi merita fare qualcosa?oltretutto a volte emergere alcuni pacchetti neanche particolamente grossi mi richiede un tempo infinito e poi ho notato pure nelle risorse di sistema di gnome che il processo cc1plus,se ho ben capito relativo alla compilazione arriva spesso a un carico cpu di sopra il 90 per cento

----------

## almafer

aggiornamento,mi è preso di sistemate CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS con -fomit-frame-pointer e dare

emerge -e world ma succede questo

... USE_STRSTREAM_VSCAN_CAST 0

cd ../obj_s;  g++ -I../c++ -I../include -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -DNDEBUG -D_GNU_SOURCE -I. -I../include -march=athlon-xp -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-point -fPIC -c ../c++/cursesf.cc

g++: unrecognized option `-03'

cc1plus: unrecognized option `-fomit-frame-point'

make[1]: *** [../obj_s/cursesf.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ncurses-5.3-r1/work/ncurses-5.3/c++'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 42, Exitcode 2

!!! parallel make failed

scusa akiross se ho invaso il tuo post,ma pensavo di non aprirne un altro per una cosa simile  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sym

cc1plus: unrecognized option `-fomit-frame-point'

Dovrebbe essere solo un errore di distrazione Alma, -fomit-frame-pointer. Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

 :Laughing:  ho bisogno di una vacanza mi sa,sono troppo distratto ultimamente,grazie sym

----------

## akiross

uff, vabe io ho messo la O3 gia da ieri... infatti le miei impostazioni ora sono

-O3 -pipe

sta di fatto che mi girnao un po i maroni perche' ormai ho compilato xfree, kde, gcc e il resto con O2... dovrei ricompilarli   :Laughing: 

inoltre ho ottenuto un errore mentre provavo a compilare CVS:

error: C compiler cannot create executables

cosa puo' essere??

Grazie

ciao

----------

## d3vah

Per quanto ne so la differenza tra 02 e 03 è soltanto una opzione in +. Credo che facendo man gcc dovrebbe esserci qualcosa a riguardo. Cmq non credo che la causa della lentezza vada cercata li perchè se -02 -march"" riassumono difatto una quindicina di opzioni credo che una in + o una in meno non faccia tutta sta differenza.

Domanda stupida:

- Hai settato hdparm? Il mio pc non riesce nemmono a far andare xmms e konqueror insieme senza hdparm mentre settandolo a palla skizza da dio (athlon-xp 1800)

Eventualmente che opzioni hai messo? Io ce l'ho ad ATA100 mi pare   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

hdparm e' quello del DMA, giusto?

io ho un ata 100 per entrambi gli HDD, pero' non ricordo di averlo attivato, ne in quetsa ne nella precedente installazione

comunque facendo

hdparm /dev/hda

esce

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 5005/255/63, sectors = 80418240, start = 0

azz, il DMA e' inattivo... inoltre, come faccio a settare l'ata100?

grazie

ciauz

----------

## almafer

per il mio processo  cc1plus che mi occupa circa il 90 per cento del processore qualcuno ha un'idea?ho un athlon xp 2400+

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> inoltre, come faccio a settare l'ata100?

 

Facilissimo:

```
man hdparm
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yans

 *almafer wrote:*   

> per il mio processo  cc1plus che mi occupa circa il 90 per cento del processore qualcuno ha un'idea?ho un athlon xp 2400+

 

ma quando compili   :Question: 

----------

## almafer

vuoi dire se succede questo quando compilo un programma?in questo caso la risposta è si.ho notato durante delle compilazioni un carico del processore del 90 per cento con questo processo o di circa il 50 se è attivo allo stesso momento il cc1,che si succhia il restante 50   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Beh, la compilazione e' una delle cose piu' pesanti... quindi stai tranquillo, in genere la compilazione non si succhia il 100% solo perche' il processo di compilazione non ha il "nice" a -20!!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

bene allora grazie.vado subito a casa a mettermi sotto aria condizionata,non so dalle vostre parti ma qui si muore dal caldo,e a me mi da alla testa  :Laughing: 

----------

## d3vah

Prova questo a me va benissimo:

hdparm -d1 -X69 -c1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hda

----------

## Sym

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Prova questo a me va benissimo:
> 
> hdparm -d1 -X69 -c1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hda

 

Sottoscrivo   :Smile: 

----------

## enx89

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma il DMA degli ide non dovrebbe essere ricunosciuto automaticamente dal kernel? Io non devo usare hdparm per attivare il DMA33(  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ) del mio disco, ma viene attivato automaticamente dal kernel!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao ENx

----------

## shev

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma il DMA degli ide non dovrebbe essere ricunosciuto automaticamente dal kernel? Io non devo usare hdparm per attivare il DMA33(   ) del mio disco, ma viene attivato automaticamente dal kernel!!   
> 
> Ciao ENx

 

Credo dipenda dal fatto che il tuo chipset venga riconosciuto o meno dal kernel. Se il supporto è compilato nel kernel, allora ti riconosce anche il dma e lo attiva, in caso contrario hdparm e nulla più  :Smile: 

Questo imho, nella realtà non so se è proprio così ( ad oggi i fatti hanno confermato, ma smentite sono sempre all'angolo  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## cerri

Credo che l'abilitazione del supporto DMA venga dato dal tipo di disco. Credo.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Credo che l'abilitazione del supporto DMA venga dato dal tipo di disco. Credo.

 

Bhe, a me con lo stesso identico disco, una volta non mi attivava automaticamente il dma all'avvio, ora si. La sola cosa che ho cambiato ( proprio per risolvere questo ) era il supporto per il chipset nel kernel, prima non selezionato. Da questo ho dedotto che dipendesse da quello. Magari non solo da quello  :Very Happy:  o magari il caso ha voluto che qualcosa di magico accadesse per risolvere il piccolo problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> La sola cosa che ho cambiato ( proprio per risolvere questo ) era il supporto per il chipset nel kernel, prima non selezionato.

 

Mi sono spiegato male.

Che il supporto nel kernel del chipset sia fondamentale e' fuori ogni discussione. Ma puo' capitare che, anche con il supporto ok, il disco non venga abilitato all'UDMA. In quel caso bisogna forzarlo con hdparm (ma oramai e' raro).

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che il supporto nel kernel del chipset sia fondamentale e' fuori ogni discussione. Ma puo' capitare che, anche con il supporto ok, il disco non venga abilitato all'UDMA

 

Allora sono pienamente d'accordo, detta così mi piace di più  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

secondo me il dma è settato ad 1 in avvio se nel kernel si è attivato la voce

enable default dma if possible

o roba simile,non ricordo esattamente i termini

----------

## shev

Certo, hai ragione pure tu. Diciamo che ci sono diverse voci da attivare, tutte più o meno importanti. Senza supporto chipset non credo il dma vada, come pure se il disco è "particolare". Vero anche che se non gli si dice di usarlo quando possibile non credo prenda l'iniziativa (anche perchè per default è disattivato per svariate ragioni)... insomma, assunte come valide le ipotesi chipset / disco normale, quello che forse più si avvicina sei tu; complimenti, un pinguino di pelouche al baldo giovanotto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d3vah

provate a mettere un append="ata66=ide0" nel vostro file di bootloader lilo o grub che sia  :Smile: 

----------

